# The new Schaller bridge?!



## hufschmid (Nov 26, 2008)

i was wondering if any of you guys out there (makers or players) had any experience with this new Schaller "Hannes" bridge? 

I have ordered one and it seams to be really good and amazingly light! but tought to install.... 

the bridge attaches with 2 huge body true bolts which then insert themselfes into a solid bar to retain the strings which has to be installed into a routed pocket...

if you have experience with this bridge please share your opinions because i love the design myself.... 

the bad news is that Schaller only builds 6 string bridges, they dont build custom bridges 

sorry for the bad english

Schaller Electronic | Hannes Bridge


----------



## sami (Nov 26, 2008)

oh weird! that's a cool looking bridge. How do you install it??


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 26, 2008)

sami said:


> oh weird! that's a cool looking bridge. How do you install it??



basically you have to inlay a string retainer bar into the back of the body, this retainer is fixed in position with 2 huge bolts which go true the body to the bridge... a little tricky especially if you have to change intonation for whatever reason one day and set everything back lets say if you want to place a baritone neck for exemple....


----------



## technomancer (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks needlessly complex IMHO...


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 26, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Looks needlessly complex IMHO...



i took a pic here for you guys, this is what i received last day..... you can see the bar and the huge bolts....


----------



## noodleplugerine (Nov 26, 2008)

That's pretty damn cool, I remember seeing one in Guitarist a couple of months ago, and being intrigued, was going to make a thread about them myself.


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 26, 2008)

noodleplugerine said:


> That's pretty damn cool, I remember seeing one in Guitarist a couple of months ago, and being intrigued, was going to make a thread about them myself.



i mean i have been using their ''roller bridge'' on my guitars for the past 12 years which is fixed very simply on the top with only 3 screws.... 

maybe i can try and find a solution to fix it like a hipshot with individual string retainers, it would make things much easier....


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks kinda cool. Hopefully it tuning stability is as great as it looks


----------



## antiochband (Nov 26, 2008)

looks tight


----------



## sakeido (Nov 26, 2008)

What's the advantage of a bridge like this? It looks awesome, and looks like it'd be great to play on.. very smooth.


----------



## Grosmann (Nov 26, 2008)

Grosmann use this bridge from a wile.Very good stuf.


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 26, 2008)

sakeido said:


> What's the advantage of a bridge like this? It looks awesome, and looks like it'd be great to play on.. very smooth.



high tech materials, extremely light its all around a great design at the exception of the installation... 

but since i mostly build 7 string and 8 string guitars its pointless since they dont build extended range bridges, I have asked them...

but i'm curious to install it and test it out if i ever get a chance to build a 6 in the up comming weeks



Grosmann said:


> Grosmann use this bridge from a wile.Very good stuf.




sweet thanks for posting! 
what about the installation?


----------



## gaunten (Nov 26, 2008)

Grosmann said:


> Grosmann




completely unrelated, but DAMN that's a nice finish!!


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 26, 2008)

gaunten said:


> completely unrelated, but DAMN that's a nice finish!!



i agree totally, kick ass finish!


----------



## roland (Nov 26, 2008)

Go to www.rolandhannes.com and on the Hannes Bridge page you can download templates for mounting the bridge.


----------



## sami (Nov 27, 2008)

hufschmid said:


> i agree totally, kick ass finish!


  


--------------

Question about the bridge. Do you have a big enough adjustment range if you want to play with really low tunings? Like playing dropped A with it?


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 27, 2008)

roland said:


> Go to www.rolandhannes.com and on the Hannes Bridge page you can download templates for mounting the bridge.



awesome thank you very much!



sami said:


> --------------
> 
> Question about the bridge. Do you have a big enough adjustment range if you want to play with really low tunings? Like playing dropped A with it?



does not look like but i would have to install it first... schaller are purists and only build bridges for regular 6 strings... now that I know that this bridge was not invented by them maybe the creator could tell them to start building bridges for baritone extended range guitars, they got a huge market there if they want to start...


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Nov 27, 2008)

We have one, but it's not likely that we'll engineer for it unless we receive an overwhelming demand for it. It's difficult when new designs such as this are introduced. Most manufacturers such as ourselves are reluctant to spend thousands of dollars on programming the specs into the CNC machines unless we know that we'll receive a return on our investment.

We've all held it, dissassembled it do some degree, and weighed out what we think might be the benefits of the design, but that doesn't necessarily translate into profitability.


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 27, 2008)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> We have one, but it's not likely that we'll engineer for it unless we receive an overwhelming demand for it. It's difficult when new designs such as this are introduced. Most manufacturers such as ourselves are reluctant to spend thousands of dollars on programming the specs into the CNC machines unless we know that we'll receive a return on our investment.
> 
> We've all held it, dissassembled it do some degree, and weighed out what we think might be the benefits of the design, but that doesn't necessarily translate into profitability.



i can tell you that if shaller made their roller bridge into 7 or 8 strings version you will sell them like crazy...

this new bridge btw would look stunning on a 7 or 8

bridges are very limited for extended range guitars


----------



## sami (Nov 27, 2008)

yeah, i'd love to own a fixed bridge that had rollers instead of saddles.


----------



## AeonSolus (Nov 28, 2008)

*Facepalms* Can someone tell Michael Bay get over with transformers thingies?!.. the bridge is looks cool anyway, i wonder about the tone and feel delivered by that bridge compared to other ones more "generic".


----------



## winterlover (Nov 28, 2008)

/\

wat?


----------



## AeonSolus (Nov 29, 2008)

winterlover said:


> /\ wat?



Tequilla + 6 am in the morning = instant nosense


----------



## sami (Dec 1, 2008)

welcome to my world, cept i don't need the tequlia lolol


----------



## darren (Dec 1, 2008)

roland said:


> Go to www.rolandhannes.com and on the Hannes Bridge page you can download templates for mounting the bridge.



Hi, Roland

You've come up with a very elegant and sophisticated bridge design. Any chance you can make custom versions for 7- or 8-string guitars?


----------



## hufschmid (Dec 1, 2008)

darren said:


> Hi, Roland
> 
> You've come up with a very elegant and sophisticated bridge design. Any chance you can make custom versions for 7- or 8-string guitars?



+1000000

dude build it! such a gorgeous design cant only be for 6 string


----------



## roland (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Thank you for your interest. When I started to design guitars more than twenty-five years ago, my first model was an eight-string! I'm on your side. I will tell Schaller about your comments and hopefully they will do a seven-string model soon.

This bridge is still a brand new product and there will certainly be other models in the future. We were thinking that the next logical step would be to do a four-string bass bridge, but maybe the seven-string is the way to go...I'll keep you posted.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Dec 1, 2008)

roland said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thank you for your interest. When I started to design guitars more than twenty-five years ago, my first model was an eight-string! I'm on your side. I will tell Schaller about your comments and hopefully they will do a seven-string model soon.
> 
> This bridge is still a brand new product and there will certainly be other models in the future. We were thinking that the next logical step would be to do a four-string bass bridge, but maybe the seven-string is the way to go...I'll keep you posted.



Brilliant dude! You're a star.


----------



## yacker (Aug 18, 2009)

Mega old bump. But I'm just wonder if you ever got around to using this bridge Patrick? If so do you like it and how does is compare to a hipshot?


----------



## drmosh (Aug 18, 2009)

roland said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thank you for your interest. When I started to design guitars more than twenty-five years ago, my first model was an eight-string! I'm on your side. I will tell Schaller about your comments and hopefully they will do a seven-string model soon.
> 
> This bridge is still a brand new product and there will certainly be other models in the future. We were thinking that the next logical step would be to do a four-string bass bridge, but maybe the seven-string is the way to go...I'll keep you posted.



that is awesome news. I really hope a 7 string one will come out


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks like a really nice design.


----------



## leandroab (Aug 18, 2009)

yacker said:


> Mega old bump.








yacker said:


> ...But I'm just wonder if you ever got around to using this bridge Patrick? If so do you like it and how does is compare to a hipshot?



I want to know exactly the same thing


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 19, 2009)

I love the bridge design, but I dont like the way it attaches, some may like it very much, but I'm not a fan, so no I did not use it...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-for-sale-trade-wanted/85848-bridges-bass-pickups.html


----------



## DigiV (Nov 13, 2009)

So, has anyone purchased and installed one of these yet? I'm very interested. My only concern is it seems like it sits far back behind the bridge pickup. Wouldn't that be a bit odd for metal playing? 

What do you guys think about fitting this into a Jackson SLS? I hate the tuno-matic.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Nov 14, 2009)

personally, i LOVE the idea!
looks very sleek and comfortable...i can imagine it'd be great on minimalist guitar.


----------



## masterblaster (Jan 25, 2010)

That Bridge looks amazing, a bit hard to install maybe, but probably worth the effort.

Anyone know the price on this? and or the best place to pick up Schaller parts?


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jan 26, 2010)

masterblaster said:


> That Bridge looks amazing, a bit hard to install maybe, but probably worth the effort.
> 
> Anyone know the price on this? and or the best place to pick up Schaller parts?




There are two on eBay right now.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 26, 2010)

I'd trust anything Schaller makes. They continually blow me away with their designs, from the floyds to hybrids to flat-mount trems that actually are awesome. This one looks cool.


----------



## bulb (Jan 26, 2010)

this is BY FAR my favorite hard tail bridge, i wish all my guitars had it to be quite honest, makes my blackmachine b2 sound and feel ridiculous and looks gorgeous on it!


----------



## hypermagic (Jan 26, 2010)

How hard would it be to retrofit one on a LFR-routed guitar?

EDIT
NM that would take route-filling crazyness.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 26, 2010)

I like the look and design of the bridge. I would like to try one out on a future build I have stirring around in my head.


----------



## 4Eyes (Feb 22, 2010)

it's the most comfortable bridge I've ever played


----------



## masterblaster (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm wondering if any production companies are going to use this? Kind of sucks that I have only seen it on customs.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Aug 7, 2010)

hufschmid said:


> awesome thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> does not look like but i would have to install it first... schaller are purists and only build bridges for regular 6 strings... now that I know that this bridge was not invented by them maybe the creator could tell them to start building bridges for baritone extended range guitars, they got a huge market there if they want to start...



Hey huf, I just bought a hannes bridge for a 27" baritone tuned to drop b flat using 11 to 54 string guage. Would the hannes not work on an extended range instrument?


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 7, 2010)

Dude, Huf's been banned for eternity. 

Where have you been?


----------



## sol niger 333 (Aug 7, 2010)

Away from the forum rebuilding my life after it fell apart in every possible respect haha


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 7, 2010)

I just got owned


----------



## Bobulot (Aug 7, 2010)

sol niger 333 said:


> Hey huf, I just bought a hannes bridge for a 27" baritone tuned to drop b flat using 11 to 54 string guage. Would the hannes not work on an extended range instrument?


 
What Huf was referring to was 7 and 8 string extended range guitars, which they don't make Hannes models for. You should be able to use the hannes on a baritone with no problem. You might have to install it 1 or 2 mm farther back from the normal intonation point to give yourself extra intonation range, but if you have any doubts you can email rolland hannes directly, he's a pretty helpful dude.
rolandhannes.com


----------



## sol niger 333 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bobulot said:


> What Huf was referring to was 7 and 8 string extended range guitars, which they don't make Hannes models for. You should be able to use the hannes on a baritone with no problem. You might have to install it 1 or 2 mm farther back from the normal intonation point to give yourself extra intonation range, but if you have any doubts you can email rolland hannes directly, he's a pretty helpful dude.
> rolandhannes.com



Awesome thanks a lot dude. I will have a good chat to Mr Heynes and my luthier about it. That bridge is burning a hole in my drawers it's freaking gorgeous. Got some schaller locking tuners with streaked ebony buttons too. The finishing on all the schaller stuff is fucking classy


----------



## sol niger 333 (Aug 9, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> I just got owned



Haha its the honest truth though, not trying to be a smartass


----------



## shogunate (Aug 12, 2010)

I was surprised to see this thread bumped  awesome.

To those who do own it, what's the intonation range like? Is it really that dramatically narrow that you have to stick to one tuning, or remove and reroute the bolts if you ever wanted to move up/down a tuning? That would seem  to me....


----------



## shogunate (Aug 12, 2010)

I was surprised to see this thread bumped  awesome.

To those who do own it, what's the intonation range like? Is it really that dramatically narrow that you have to stick to one tuning, or remove and reroute the bolts if you ever wanted to move up/down a tuning? That would seem  to me....


----------

